
Welcome to Girl Gaming Month - Jakob
http://www.casualgaming.biz/news/28551/Welcome-to-Girl-Gaming-Month
======
Jakob
Is it just me or is everything female-tech-related the new trend?

~~~
ErrantX
niche market I guess. I was at I36 the other month (big UK Lan Party) and
there was quite a lot of stuff aimed at the girl gamers. A LOT more girls were
there from previous years too: so I guess it is a growing market.

~~~
jlees
Hah! Will you be at i37? Might drag myself to that or the next one. Haven't
been since i26...

~~~
ErrantX
I think I might be at i38. Off on Holiday the day after i37 so it's pushing it
:)

